# Program thoughts



## Govols (Mar 24, 2016)

I've been running this the past few weeks, I'm loving it.  What are you guys thoughts on it,  currently cutting.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 24, 2016)

Simple. Which is good.  Not entirely predictable though. If it's working then keep drilling it hard.


----------



## Govols (Mar 24, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Simple. Which is good.  Not entirely predictable though. If it's working then keep drilling it hard.


The heavy upper lower and the volume upper lower make for a nice setup.


Govols said:


> I've been running this the past few weeks, I'm loving it.  What are you guys thoughts on it,  currently cutting.


----------



## Uncle manny (Mar 24, 2016)

Everything works until it doesn't work anymore


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Mar 25, 2016)

Looks good. Keep up the motivation.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 25, 2016)

Not a bad looking program for body recomp / cutting, Govols. I like that you're working across multiple rep ranges and not neglecting strength training while you're cutting (a common mistake) and that you're hitting bodyparts multiple times per week with this split. You doing any cardio on the off days?


----------



## Govols (Mar 25, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> Not a bad looking program for body recomp / cutting, Govols. I like that you're working across multiple rep ranges and not neglecting strength training while you're cutting (a common mistake) and that you're hitting bodyparts multiple times per week with this split. You doing any cardio on the off days?


Not going to lie, not as much as I should. But I'm maintaining a steady two pound loss per week without it.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 25, 2016)

Govols said:


> Not going to lie, not as much as I should. But I'm maintaining a steady two pound loss per week without it.



Save it then (the cardio). Of course its good for general health purposes, but specifically for your cut we can wait to add-in cardio if / when you stall as an alternative to further caloric restriction & as a means of keeping your metabolism as high as possible. 2 Lb loss per week is brilliant! Well done! How close to hitting your scale-weight goal are you?


----------



## Govols (Mar 25, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> Save it then (the cardio). Of course its good for general health purposes, but specifically for your cut we can wait to add-in cardio if / when you stall as an alternative to further caloric restriction & as a means of keeping your metabolism as high as possible. 2 Lb loss per week is brilliant! Well done! How close to hitting your scale-weight goal are you?


I'm down about 12 pounds in 6 weeks. Was sitting at 21/22% bf. Sitting around 18% right now. (Granted it's measure with digital calipers, so it could be off some). I don't have a number bodyweight wise that I'm trying get to get down to. 

I'd prefer to hit around 10% bf and keep the bulk range in the 15 to 16% range. I learned a hard lesson this bulk letting myself just get fat at the cost of a number on the scale. 

Live and learn I guess. This is actually my first time to cut since being on TRT (200mg/week split 100mg x 2 subq) So, it's somewhat different. I guess I'll chalk it up to a lesson learned. I started lifting and weight about 125 at 5'07" and worked up to 175.


----------



## Govols (Mar 25, 2016)

Definitely going to like these forums. Seems like a much better group of guys than other forums.


----------



## saltylifter (Mar 27, 2016)

Looks like I've seen this before.. who's workout is this???


----------



## Govols (Mar 27, 2016)

saltylifter said:


> Looks like I've seen this before.. who's workout is this???


Give me a second and I'll find it, want to say it may have been off breaking muscle


----------



## Govols (Mar 27, 2016)

Yep Mike Samuels 

http://breakingmuscle.com/strength-...de-for-lean-gains-part-2-your-lifting-program


----------

